# Drinking Cooking Oil!



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I spilt some cooking oil when serving dinner and Treacle started lapping it up!! Managed to grab him but not before he'd had a good lick!!!  Will this do him any harm? Does he need a vet, or will he be ok??


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Watch out for a spot of 'dire-rear' but otherwise no harm done.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Watch out for a spot of 'dire-rear' but otherwise no harm done.


Thanks, hope he didn't have too much!!! He'd just had some Nature's Menu before that so hopefully that will balance things out!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Squirty bum time methinks


----------



## bombayboy (Jan 2, 2012)

I would say he'll be just fine - maybe a runny tummy but I'm sure his coat will be nice & shiny!! 

A friend's dog drank a quantity of cooking oil with no ill effects that were seen, he had a habit of clearing the worktops when left alone & would destroy anything remotely edible.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Rosie will lick the oil in the roast potato pan given half a chance - she sneaks up when I've left it on the side after cooking  It never does her any harm - not even a runny bottom


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Rosie will lick the oil in the roast potato pan given half a chance - she sneaks up when I've left it on the side after cooking  It never does her any harm - not even a runny bottom


This oil from from the roast potato pan too! Treacle seems to be fine!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Harry licked the pan that OH had fried fish fingers in, and then he managed to knock over and eat a WHOLE packet of Whiskars treats..... He's had the runs something chronic today :frown2:

I think I've clean out the litter tray 5 times today :


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> Harry licked the pan that OH had fried fish fingers in, and then he managed to knock over and eat a WHOLE packet of Whiskars treats..... He's had the runs something chronic today :frown2:
> 
> I think I've clean out the litter tray 5 times today :


Oh no! I think the Whiskas treats have probably caused it more than the cooking oil - Treacle gets smelly soft poos from too many Whiskas treats, too! He's knocked them down a few times and scoffed too many - we have to keep them in the cupboard now!! I only use the Crunch ones to sprinkle on his wet food, as it encourages him to eat it, but thankfully he's now improving his wet food intake by going onto pate foods :biggrin:


----------



## SidGnome (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never known a cat who didn't love cooking oil - when we were kids our vet recommended we occasionally put sunflower oil in our cats' milk because it is meant to be good for healthy coats. Don't know if that's an old fashioned way of thinking though :biggrin:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

SidGnome said:


> I've never known a cat who didn't love cooking oil - when we were kids our vet recommended we occasionally put sunflower oil in our cats' milk because it is meant to be good for healthy coats. *Don't know if that's an old fashioned way of thinking though :biggrin:*


It is a little. Effectively, it is the fat in the sunflower oil that would have given a nice shiny coat. The higher fat content is also the reason why so many people who start feeding raw or a higher quality wet food comment on changes in fur quality - both tend to be higher in fat than your average supermarket food.

However, if you want to do something good for your cats and improve their coat quality, then use salmon oil (oil from the fish body, rather than the liver) as it contains a load of omega 3 as well as 6 (sunflower oil mainly includes omega 6 I believe, which is already quite abundant in your cats' and your own diet; it is the omega 3 fatty acids that are a little harder to come by and that aren't easily found in grain oil or that aren't quite as abundant in grain oil but I could be wrong - been a while since I looked into it), which are not only good for the coat but also the immune system etc. Or else feed something like evening primrose oil, which again does wonders for the coat due to its own, special fatty acid make-up.


----------



## SidGnome (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, I don't do this now. As I said, this was when we were kids. Mine now seem to have quite lovely coats, presumably just from their diet. One of mine is on cod liver oil for his hip problems, though.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

SidGnome said:


> Oh, I don't do this now. As I said, this was when we were kids. Mine now seem to have quite lovely coats, presumably just from their diet. *One of mine is on cod liver oil for his hip problems, though*.


Hmm, personally I would be inclined to use fish body oil (e.g. salmon oil), which is also good for joints, rather than CLO, which is additionally high in Vitamin A.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Very intersting hobbs, where would i get the salmon oil? maybe be an idea to give to Archie as his immune system is very weak at the moment and his coat is looking awful


----------

